# [Solved] Sed / Sanbox problem

## EOF

Ich habe dummerweise sed deinstalliert, was dringend zum Installieren jeglicher programme benötigt wird. Selbst für sed selbst.

```

!!! Problem with sandbox binary. Disabling...

Calculating world dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 24) sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 to /

 * sandbox-1.2.18.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * sandbox-1.2.18.1.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * sandbox-1.2.18.1.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * sandbox-1.2.18.1.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking sandbox-1.2.18.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/profile.bashrc: line 28: sed: command not found

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/profile.bashrc: line 34: sed: command not found

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/profile.bashrc: line 28: sed: command not found

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/profile.bashrc: line 34: sed: command not found

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking sandbox-1.2.18.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2/work

 * Applying sandbox-1.2.18.1-open-normal-fail.patch ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying sandbox-1.2.18.1-open-cloexec.patch ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2/work/sandbox-1.2.18.1 ...

 * If configure fails with a 'cannot run C compiled programs' error, try this:

 * FEATURES=-sandbox emerge sandbox

!!! Problem with sandbox binary. Disabling...

 * Configuring sandbox for ABI=x86...

 * econf: updating sandbox-1.2.18.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating sandbox-1.2.18.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

../sandbox-1.2.18.1//configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib32 --enable-multilib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

../sandbox-1.2.18.1//configure: line 403: sed: command not found

../sandbox-1.2.18.1//configure: line 566: sed: command not found

../sandbox-1.2.18.1//configure: line 896: sed: command not found

../sandbox-1.2.18.1//configure: line 1165: sed: command not found

../sandbox-1.2.18.1//configure: line 1454: sed: command not found

configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in  /.. /../..

../sandbox-1.2.18.1//configure: line 1535: sed: command not found

../sandbox-1.2.18.1//configure: line 1577: sed: command not found

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                    ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *                    ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                    ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2.ebuild, line   87:  Called econf '--libdir=/usr/lib32' '--enable-multilib'

 *                    ebuild.sh, line  632:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 308: sed: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 321: sed: command not found

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2:

 *

 * ERROR: sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                    ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *                    ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                    ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2.ebuild, line   87:  Called econf '--libdir=/usr/lib32' '--enable-multilib'

 *                    ebuild.sh, line  632:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * If configure fails with a 'cannot run C compiled programs' error, try this:

 * FEATURES=-sandbox emerge sandbox

```

Der tip FEATURES=-sandbox emerge sandbox hilft natürlich auch nicht.

Wie bekomme ich nun wieder sed installiert?Last edited by EOF on Sat Oct 27, 2007 12:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Ich würde meinen ähnlich wie python deinstalliert --> emerge kaputt nur eben sed statt python.

Siehe den Weg von Stigmata.

----------

## EOF

Das hat geholfen. THNX

----------

